
Robert Bigelow convinced of alien visitation to Earth - eth0up
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/robert-bigelow-ufos-aliens-on-earth_us_592ca03ce4b0065b20b7bfb7
======
headcanon
If he's spent "millions" researching this, I'm curious what that was spent on.
Also, if he is so convinced and he doesn't care if people know, why wouldn't
he publish his (very expensive) results? At the very least under a pseudonym?

~~~
MrZongle2
_" Also, if he is so convinced and he doesn't care if people know, why
wouldn't he publish his (very expensive) results?"_

My guess is that his "knowing" is emotion-based and _at best_ his results are
inconclusive.

The alternative would be that he has clear evidence supporting such
visitation, and I find it difficult to believe that such a thing could be kept
under wraps.

Personally, I don't care if Robert Bigelow believes in the Loch Ness Monster
as long as his company can produce viable habitats for orbit and beyond.

------
jbattle
Maybe he is thinking of something like waterbears and thinks he has evidence
they came from somewhere else. It's the interviewer who brings up ufos. Also
bigelow says et is "under our nose". If he is being literal I'd wager he is
thinking of either some lower life form Or panspermia

------
bitmapbrother
The US government has been deferring all FAA UFO reports to Bigelow Aerospace
for a while. So perhaps he knows something.

~~~
wand3r
If not joke, source?

~~~
eth0up
One source, not very official, but...

"The FAA confirmed to us that for years, it referred reports of UFOs and other
unexplained phenomena to a company Bigelow owns. He told us he's had his own
close encounters, but declined to go into detail."

[http://www.cbsnews.com/news/bigelow-aerospace-founder-
says-c...](http://www.cbsnews.com/news/bigelow-aerospace-founder-says-
commercial-world-will-lead-in-space/)

------
I_am_neo
R. Bigelow, just stop those god damnable red towers ok

------
anigbrowl
Possibly crazy, but if so it's the good kind of crazy that we should be
encouraging to see what comes out of it.

